

Applying the Pareto Principle to the GTD - thinkingserious
http://blog.elmerthomas.com/2007/08/01/applying-the-pareto-principle-to-the-gtd/#more-11
A methodology for taming huge GTD generated lists.
======
gibsonf1
I think this approach is better than nothing, but wow, what a pain when you
get new actions you need to add to manually numbered lists, especially if
they're somewhere near the middle! Dynamic Prioitization is crying for
automation :)

